# CUPS: Kernelupdate 2.6.12 -> 14 keine Drucker mehr

## SilentWarrior

Habe meinen 2.6 Kernel (gentoo-sources) von 12 auf 14 geupdated, danach zeigt mir cups aber keine Drucker mehr an. Auch wenn ich einen Drucker neu installieren möchte wird in der Geräteliste keine Schnittstelle/Gerät angezeigt. USB Support ist aber richtig installiert und der Drucker wird auch mit "lsusb" angezeigt, nur in cups ist nichts meh vorhanden.

Wenn ich wieder mit dem "alten Kernel" boote, funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei. Muss hier bei dem Kernel irgendetwas umgestellt werden oder wurde etwas vergessen ?

Danke für Hilfe.

----------

## buthus

benutze ebenfalls den 2.6.14 kernel und einen usb-drucker per cups. bei mir gabs keine probleme. nur im kernel usb-printer support eingestellt und es klappt alles. könnte es sein, das du evtl. nur ein "M" anstatt des "*" in der kernel config beim usb-printer support eingestellt hast?

----------

## pest

Seit 2.6.14 ist devfs komplett heraus geflogen.

Also wenn du bisher ein Synonym unter devfs genutzt hast, musst du nun entsprechend ein neues anlegen.

Wie das geht, steht in einem Wiki-Howto.

Oder den Standard-Pfad z.B. "/dev/usb/lp0" benutzen.

mfg pest

----------

## SilentWarrior

Habe den Fehler nun zufällig gefunden, lag an

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING ! -p esp -j MASQUERADE

Hatte diese Anweisung auch schon bei dem alten Kernel in Verwendung, aber der 14er scheint dies nun gar nicht mehr zu mögen, habe die Zeile entsprechend angepasst und alles läuft nun wieder prima.

Danke

----------

